# Taming Ferals



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

hello guys.i found two ferals sitting on the ground with the damaged feathers and one had a broken leg.i decided to keep them and they have recovered from wounds.i plucked out the damaged feathers so now they look normal but cant fly (obviously).what i wanted to ask is that can i tame them like other pigeons so that they fly n come back?i am really interested in ferals;their colours and wanna see their breeding ways.


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*ferals*

Yes you can. They will come back. To train them to come back , you make a noise when they eat in their coop. You can use a can with a few stones that you shake.

After two weeks, Before their feathers grow back , place them close to the coop just before feeding them, put food in coop, make noise and they will walk in. Then when their feathers grow back they will be used to the routine.

Also,if they have babies they will want to stay at your coop rather than fly away. 

Also, hand feed them a treat like peanuts. Can you post a picture of them?


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

lg5555 said:


> Yes you can. They will come back. To train them to come back , you make a noise when they eat in their coop. You can use a can with a few stones that you shake.
> 
> After two weeks, Before their feathers grow back , place them close to the coop just before feeding them, put food in coop, make noise and they will walk in. Then when their feathers grow back they will be used to the routine.
> 
> ...


thnx for all the information.cant ferals be tamed like other pigeons?i have a pair of pakistani highflyers and they got used to my house in three months.i didnt know that their feathers had moulded and they flew away.i thought that i've lost my pigeons and the next day they came back themselves.it's really easy to tame normal pigeon breeds.
how can i hand feed them?whenever i go near them they run away.do u mean that i grab them and forcefully open their beaks?


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

When you hand feed them, they eat seeds from the palm of your hand. If they run away, just toss a few special treats like peanuts and remain still. Eventually they will assocate you with food.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

High flyers' homing instinct is not as strong as a homing pigeon, maybe not even as a feral pigeon, just to say .. I'm not sure If you're talking about wild pigeons or probably someone's pigeons you can't know for sure. as far as for taming them I think lg5555 has already answered your question.


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

Don't grab them and forcefully open their beaks, umaid shahid, that will just make them even more wary of you. Try tossing a few seeds towards them, and eventually they will get used to you, and may even eat out of your hand.


----------



## Glwp (May 4, 2014)

Hello,
Thank you to all who make this page possible. 

Last week I discovered a pigeon wandering the driveway. He/she has, what appears to be, a broken wing. I am unable to find a sanctuary or vet to take him.

I've tried bandaging it but this seems to stressful for my new friend. He's been eating and drinking fine. 

I am letting him get exercise in the day and bringing him inside at night. He rests comfortably in a cat carrier.

What is the next step? Any suggestions will be appreciated. Note that I am willing to keep him in captivity if this is best, but I feel as though he would prefer freedom.

Peace, g

p.s. I just wrapped his wing into a natural position and brought him in for the evening.


----------

